# WESTERN Walk Behind Salt Spreader Like New $250 OBO



## Granger Lawn & Snow (Sep 25, 2016)

Used once, comes with paperwork and cover. PM me if interested. Located in Granger, Indiana (by South Bend IN). $250 OBO.


----------



## Freddy81 (Oct 28, 2019)

I’m interested please tex me 201-254-4844


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Still available?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No one will ever know....


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Scott Taylor said:


> Still available?


I'm guessing it isn't...hasn't been in since he posted amd this is their only thread


----------

